# Help sexing my Red Forest Jewels (Hemichromis lifalili)



## seansfoot (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there,
I'm hoping someone here can help identify the sex(es) of my two red forest jewels (Hemichromis lifalili?).

They are about a year old, I'd say they're around 2 inches?












Thanks in advance


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It seems to me that yu have 2 females but yu'll need more help.
xris


----------



## seansfoot (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your message 

Anyone else out there got anything to add?


----------



## Randall (Jul 2, 2003)

Hello seansfoot,

I agree with samaki; it looks like you have two females.

Good luck!

Randall Kohn


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Are you sure that you have lifalilis. Is it possible that you have different species of Hemichromis?

The red coloration of H. lifalili tends to overshadow the black spots to the point that they are not visible.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks like the common jewel to me...and yes two females...the steep forehead gives it away...slanted forheads are on the males i believe


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

seansfoot said:


> Hi there,
> I'm hoping someone here can help identify the sex(es) of my two red forest jewels


This should help:

http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?h=lifalilicichlid

In my experience with lifalilis, the females develp a very bright vermillion-red colortion, and the males a darker maroon-red coloration. Both have very intense coloration. In both males and females the black caudal and mid body spots are virtually invisible.


----------

